
POC: User Data API - _davebennett
https://sandbox.davebennett.io/projects/poc/
======
_davebennett
A random idea I came up with in the shower. Thoughts?

------
fearai
how is the token chosen for a new token? also couldn't a bitcoin address be
used 1. it's unique and 2. you can pay for the data

~~~
_davebennett
It would have to be a UUID or something of the sort I imagine. Hmm... Using a
Bitcoin address would be interesting but I'm not sure if that would make work
since every app should have its own token.

